# Wheel wrapping....



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Just found this on an American TT site.....thoughts ?


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Could be pretty cool, as wrapping your car is becoming popular, but a little bit of curbage and you're buggered!! :lol:


----------



## s2kpaul (Jul 27, 2006)

Cheap way to mod your wheels, but come on rs5 wheels are easy weasy to do lol


----------



## Charley Farley (Jul 8, 2009)

Like to see ten spokes done this way


----------



## GB_LOW (Aug 29, 2008)

or 100 spoke chrome wires


----------



## mouthyman (May 1, 2006)

guess its cheaper than a respray, and if you often change the colour it could be good


----------



## Fastmonkey (Aug 4, 2006)

yeah pretty cool actually, but yeah try my csl's !!


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

that would be good to do on the inside of rims  in silver obviously


----------



## NKS (Feb 22, 2007)

Come on Bryan :d(drive 'n' shine) can you offer this service?? :thumb:


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

So where can I buy the film from?

I want black wheels but would like to be able to restor them easily.


----------



## Doc (Feb 2, 2008)

Ingenious


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

good idea - saves washing :lol:


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

I bet it isnt cheaper than a respray!
You can do a set of wheels easily for 20-30 quid yourself.

Primer, paint, sandpaper, filler, laquer. Sorted!


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

i like the sound of that as my standard cav turbo wheels need a refurb and don`t fancy doing it the hard way.


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

dest your probably right, I have done some refurbing so far 5 wheels done of 15 it just takes the time to do them and the result is rarely as good as a factory finish even when you pay someone £50 per wheel. This is a great idea allowing you to change the appearance and then in the future you can just revert back to the stock colour. the work I have done myself is better than some wheels done by a pro becasue I take my time to ensure the surface is perfect.


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

If they need a refurb due to being curbed or the paint flaking off, I bet you would have to sand them down anyway or it would show through the wrap?


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

dest as in dj dest,not seen you on vxon or anything for a long time,my wheels ain`t chipped or flaking just dull and scratched and my da polisher and 3m fast cut won`t get them good again.


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

Yes mate, thats me lol


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kev_mk3 said:


> good idea - saves washing :lol:


My thoughts Kev. The way my wheels are at the moment they are nearly the same colour as that wrap

Great Post Kriminal:thumb: They do look very matt though. I think black wheels suit some cars (and only some) but I do prefer a bit more shine on my wheels

Do you know if it is available in different finishes?

Have you still got your TT as I noticed you changed your avatar some time ago?


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Awesome, I've got exactly those rims and was thinking of having them re-painted in black. Provided it was cheaper than a respray that's quite a good option if, like me, you're not totally sure how you want your rims.


----------



## dest (Feb 21, 2006)

Get someone to photoshop them if you are not sure


----------



## specks (Jun 8, 2007)

dest,get sassy to get back on for her friday 5 thing,site is boring as now.


----------



## Glasgow_Gio (Mar 24, 2008)

What happens if your other half kerbs them......gggrr


----------



## RP john (Aug 1, 2009)

To be fair it looks like it made a good job of that, wouldn't have been easy - even on RS6 wheels.


----------



## banditbarron (Sep 1, 2007)

what about excessive heat in the wheels though?


----------



## drive 'n' shine (Apr 22, 2006)

To pay someone to wrap them would cost more than a refurb and I certainly wouldn't advise having it done on daily driver wheels, ok for show cars.

I've seen some deep dish split rims that have had just the rim wrapped in CF film.

Certainly isn't an easy job, and I bet if you saw those wheels close up in a decent pic. they would look naff, not something we'll be offering


----------



## ay4alex (Apr 15, 2009)

It might be a good option for if people have had their wheels refurbished a different color, and need to do the wheel centre in the same color, as it is a pain to paint the centre caps and get a good match, especially with powder coating.


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> My thoughts Kev. The way my wheels are at the moment they are nearly the same colour as that wrap
> 
> Great Post Kriminal:thumb: They do look very matt though. I think black wheels suit some cars (and only some) but I do prefer a bit more shine on my wheels
> 
> ...


Thanks Planet Man : yep, still got the TT....I'm starting to think we're joined at the hip :thumb: I just grew a li'l tired with having the same ole TT avatar up there, and thought it would give newbies a good guessing game...lol

Blimey, I've just noticed that this is one off the last pics I've took off the car....back in April ! (time to get out there, clean it, and take some more me thinks  ) :









^try wrapping those wheels :lol:

I should imagine you'd be able to get them in most finishes, as it'll be pretty much the same wrapping as on the bodywork.

banditbarron : as far as I'm aware, it's only up to the rims that would be coated in the wrap; so providing you don't do the inner rims, you shouldn't get any problems with heat. :thumb:


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Kriminal said:


> Thanks Planet Man : yep, still got the TT....I'm starting to think we're joined at the hip :thumb: I just grew a li'l tired with having the same ole TT avatar up there, and thought it would give newbies a good guessing game...lol
> 
> Blimey, I've just noticed that this is one off the last pics I've took off the car....back in April ! (time to get out there, clean it, and take some more me thinks  ) :
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply mate. TT is still looking great:thumb:


----------



## Kev_mk3 (Sep 10, 2007)

Planet Man said:


> My thoughts Kev. The way my wheels are at the moment they are nearly the same colour as that wrap?


with my track pads i get to the end of the road there covered so save me alot of hasstle :lol:


----------



## Frank Martin (May 28, 2009)

has anyone else seen these...?

http://www.csg-create.com/product/whell_gfraphic.html

only in Japan eh...


----------



## Big Ells (May 12, 2007)

Frank Martin said:


> has anyone else seen these...?
> 
> http://www.csg-create.com/product/whell_gfraphic.html
> 
> only in Japan eh...


Barracuda Wheelz Art, i love it!!

http://www.fastcar.co.uk/04570735434946914749/barracuda-wheelz-art.html


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

drive 'n' shine said:


> To pay someone to wrap them would cost more than a refurb and I certainly wouldn't advise having it done on daily driver wheels, ok for show cars.
> 
> I've seen some deep dish split rims that have had just the rim wrapped in CF film.
> 
> Certainly isn't an easy job, and I bet if you saw those wheels close up in a decent pic. they would look naff, not something we'll be offering


As Bry say's we have the technique and the material to do this, however its NOT economically viable. The technique is there, we have wrapped a chequered flag printed / laminated vinyl all the way to the bottom of a cereal bowl (don't ask!) so a 3" dish on a split rim wheel is no problem.

You are quite welcome to have a go yourself, that japanese website is hilarious its kinda a 1,2,3 guide to wrapping wheels, take it from me its not that easy! all very well til it starts to go wrong but they are clever people the japanese!!.

The real issue is the finish and that it may fall below our high standards, hence its not part of our offer, however if anyone has the money, I'll gladly attempt it but it won't be rolling out the door with any kind of guarantee!!


----------

